
Show HN: Devprovement – huge discounts on courses and books for developers - jjets718
http://devprovement.com/
======
jjets718
Howdy, folks! I'm the founder of Devprovement. I'll be around for a while this
morning and this afternoon to answer any questions you might have.

I love to learn new things and I think one of the most important things
someone can do to continue to improve in their careers is learn new skills and
improve existing ones.

So, I created Devprovement to help software developers learn new skills and
earn more money because of it. Software development and engineering seems like
one of the clearest examples of an industry where as people learn more and
gain more experience, they get paid more too. So, I want to provide developers
with the best resources for learning new skills at huge discounts (50% to 90%
off the normal price).

